# Hardwarelastigsten Spiele



## DeltaUnit (10. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend .

Habe da mal eine interessante Frage an euch:

Welche Spiele denkt ihr sind 2012 die Hardwarelastigsten Spiele ?

Bzw: Was meint ihr eigentlich zu Hitman 5, Max Payne 3 und Sniper Ghost Warrior 2, brauchen die nach eurer Meinung nach viel Hardwareleistung ?
Da ja bei Max Payne 3 die  Euophoria-Engine und die Rage-Engine zum Einsatz kommt, bei Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 die CryEngine 3 die schon bei Crysis 2 kamm, und bei Hitman 5 die Glacier 2 (so heißt die glaube ich oder ? ) ?.



Mit Freundlichen Grüßen.
DeltaUnit.


----------



## Micha77 (10. Januar 2012)

War doch letztens n Bericht inner Pcgh drin oder? Werde es morgen rauskramen und hier ma posten


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Januar 2012)

Schau mal hir rein, findest sicher alles was du suchst Die PC-Releases im neuen Jahr: 2012 wird ein bombiges Jahr für Spieler - Unsere Video-Vorschau


----------



## DeltaUnit (10. Januar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> War doch letztens n Bericht inner Pcgh drin oder? Werde es morgen rauskramen und hier ma posten


 
hab leider die Pcgh nicht.

Was meint ihr zu Hitman 5, Max Payne 3 und Ghost Warrior 2, ich denke mal wenn man L.A Noire, Mafia 2 und Shogun 2 spielen konnte, kann man sicherlich auch dann diese Spiele spielen oder ( da es ja keine so offene Spielwelt gibt wie in Mafia 2) ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Januar 2012)

Ich denk mal Spiele mit ner höheren Anforderung als BF3 und Crysis2 wirds nicht viele geben, einzig Metro fällt mir da noch ein. Eigentlich bleibt da nur warten über und schaun wenns erste Tests gibt. 


mfg


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Januar 2012)

ARMA 3 wird sicherlich sehr hohe Anforderungen haben, vor allem wenn man mit 10KM Sichtweite und Ingame Downsampling spielt.


----------

